# My Betta Oscar



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I recently got my first betta fish! His name his Oscar and according to Petco he is a dragon scale male. He is so adorable. I mostly picked him because he appears to be quite young. But he is so neat. If y'all could tell me some more about bettas and him it would be great. Thanks again


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey there. Not sure what you'd like to know, Bettas are anabantoids, which means they breathe air through a special organ called the labrynth organ. They like warm water, 86 degrees or so. Your boy there appears to be a half moon which is his tail type. He has a bit of tail rot, but clean fresh water and some good foods should help him clear that up in no time. he will also get nice and red as he gets comfortable and meets all of his needs. They are very interesting fish, hold a mirror up to him and watch him flare. It will amuse you and exercise him  Congrats on your new boy!


----------

